# ADA 60p Journal (yes i know, very creative name, right?)



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice! This is going to be a good one. You must have been saving up you got some nice hardware there.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How many years in the making has this tank been?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice! This is going to be a good one. You must have been saving up you got some nice hardware there.


didnt really cost that much, just had to work for it, traded i think 6 sets for the ADA replica stand alone, that was a lot of work :icon_surp



CL said:


> How many years in the making has this tank been?


lol only since april  

feels like forever though :hihi:


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

No Iwagumi?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> lol only since april
> 
> feels like forever though :hihi:


Man, thankfully you didn't start the journal back in april :hihi:

Good job with all the pipes though, the hobby is doubly rewarding when it pays for itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Man, thankfully you didn't start the journal back in april :hihi:
> 
> Good job with all the pipes though, the hobby is doubly rewarding when it pays for itself. :thumbsup:


lol im not CL :hihi:



Francis Xavier said:


> No Iwagumi?


heckkkk naw lol, nature ftw


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> lol im not CooL


ftfy


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Omg finally!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

CL said:


> ftfy


lol ur just jealous



chase127 said:


> Omg finally!!!


i know right :icon_wink


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dont leave us hangin this time


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

chase127 said:


> dont leave us hangin this time


psh lol, and nice 4000th post :icon_smil


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

muhahahaha, i got all the plants and co2 refill, planting begins tonight, yay


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

The hardscape looks very good. Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the suspense is killing me


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Get to it, man!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like your hardscape. **thumbs up**


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dantra said:


> The hardscape looks very good. Can't wait to see it planted.


thanks! i just cant wait to see it filled in!



chase127 said:


> the suspense is killing me


killin me too lol :flick:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> Get to it, man!


im wrking im wrking :flick:



speedie408 said:


> I like your hardscape. **thumbs up**


thanks!

guys! i am almost done after a couple hours, but i have run into a little problem. Im coating the open space of the tank with x-mas mmoss, but i dont have enough larger flat rocks to tied them to, have any ideas on what to do?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Shizzle!! You finally started this thread. haha...
Very nice hardscape.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

blech, here she is :/


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dang dude! That's nice! Your best tank yet


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

rad tank brother...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

CL said:


> Dang dude! That's nice! Your best tank yet


not saying much since ive only had like 3 LOL



F22 said:


> rad tank brother...


thanks man!


anyway, there are about 5 extra rocks in there, thats why it looks busy, they are weighing down the driftwood from floating. the dang echinodorus angustifolia is blowing forward instead of from left to right too :thumbsdown

either way, i hope this turns out good


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't think it looks busy... 

Nice job - especially on the wood & moss. Should look super sweet in about a month or so!

Get some Purigen!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

my purigen died on me, haha, dried out and doesnt absorb anymore


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i should just give up on growing plants -.-, nothing is growing but stargrass and echinodorus angustifolia, in fact, everything is basically melting


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Karma for not doing an Iwagumi


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ive done iwagumi lol, its so boring


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Then you did something wrong!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

There's more to aquascaping than Iwagumi... 

Keeping up on your water changes fishman? Any ideas why everything's melting?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

fishman, are you at a low light level? i've had plants go from high light to low light and have a terrible time making the switch. i bet they just need some time to get used to your tank.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Then you did something wrong!


or i find it boring



roybot73 said:


> There's more to aquascaping than Iwagumi...
> 
> Keeping up on your water changes fishman? Any ideas why everything's melting?


yep, i found out, i think the heater was stuck, so i had to recalibrate it, it had been at 81F for a week without me knowing 



oldpunk78 said:


> fishman, are you at a low light level? i've had plants go from high light to low light and have a terrible time making the switch. i bet they just need some time to get used to your tank.


i think its about medium lighting, but i woulldnt count on me for that


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Checked your ammonia? If the ADA is sending it through the roof, it can melt lots of plants.

Is that Hygro you've got between the rocks? If so, which one?

I think some Lobelia cardinalis 'dwarf form' might be more to scale there...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, its hygro, but not much new growth is happening with it. is lobelia cardinalis found in the Araguaia river? 

i dont know about the AS, because ive never really had a problem with it ammonia-wise


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> or i find it boring



Yeah same here. It gets boring after a while


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> is lobelia cardinalis found in the Araguaia river?


It's found all over the US, not sure how far south the range extends, though.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i have more success growing plants in an el natural 2g betta fish bowl than this

i have 

Temp: 78F
pH:6.4
Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates:5

and yet i STILL cant grow plants, i should give up now -.-

should i start dosing ferts? i usually dont start until its done cycling because enough nutrients are in the AS.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What light are you running over the tank, and how's your CO2?

I think you're probably just not giving the plants enough time to acclimate, though.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i have 2x24w t5HO running above it, with about 3-4 bps running constantly because i dont have fish yet. theres also some like rust colored bacteria/fungus growing between two rocks. *sigh*

lol im not sure, it might be that, but ive had more successful growth in my first tank, the 20L i mean


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think with that much light you probably should start dosing. The plants are going to get much from the AS until they've had a chance to put down roots.

You don't have a 4dkh drop checker in this tank?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok, well i'll try to dose haha, everyday becomes a struggle to do stuff other than homework

and nope, i broke my drop checker


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You might reduce/raise the light fixture if you're stretched for time to dose.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hrm, any idea what the bacteria/fungus that's rust colored might be?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You sure it's not Cyano or Diatomacious algae?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i have no idea, but ive never seen this stuff before, its odd, it grows in the same patch, just growing some rust color, i dunno


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

May just be a fungus that will die off soon, like the ones that grow all the time on driftwood. You haven't had the tank set up that long yet.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

isnt moss supposed to be easy to grow? lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i just looked at my tank a couple hours ago and i thought my moss was growing because it was bright green....it was plastered in algae LOL

but, the algae did not cover the shape of the individual moss petals, so i may leave it, it looks nice.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

okay well, my species choice for centerpiece fish is very hard to find (Laetacara araguaiae)









so i have changed the centerpiece from a pair of those, to a pair of one of the following:

Simpsonichthys costai:









Plesiolebias lacerdai:









Maratecoara lacortei:









opinions?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Those Simpsonichthys costai are sick! I've never seen a killie that cool-looking before


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thats what i said! but my mom was like ewwwww, lol. my dad likes the Simpsonichthys too lol. i could get a pair of the Simpsonichthys and Maratecoara lacortei maybe?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

seems there is something VERY wrong with my water. pH perfect, ammonia perfect, nitrates meh (i dose ferts), and nitrites perfect. However, when i acclimate otos, 1 goes almost into paralysis, other one is fine, i put the paralyzed back into my brothers tank, where it came from, 1 minute later, swimming around happily. i put the not paralyzed one into my tank, becomes paralyzed, i put it in my brothers tank, 3 minutes later, dead, being devoured by shrimp. Any ideas as to what caused this?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

CO2 poisoning?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

could be that, im not sure, but probably


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

he hates your tank?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

what? haha


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Freezing them?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

huh? lol 

they were acclimated to the new temps


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

and what were the new temps?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

bout 1 degree lower than the original tank

79 down to 78 lol


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I think that CO2 or Temperature could very well be the cause. A few years back, when I worked in the fish store I sold a betta. An hour later the people brought it back and it was belly up. I thought to myself... what could have they possibly done to this thing in an hours time? Evidently they spilled the fish on the way home and replaced the water with ice cold drinking water. Great for drinking but not so much for warm water fish. This put the fish into shock. I slowly added warm tank water to a container with the fish and it came back. The people thought I had some sort of magic healing powers. 

I have also seen very similar things with too much CO2. I have had a couple tank dumps and the fish start going belly up. A quick water change and they are swimming around doing great again.

I would check the tanks temp and maybe get a CO2 reading also.

How were you acclimating the fish? Maybe you did it too fast?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I guess I took to long typing up my response... I don't think that one degree of temperature would did it.

Is it possible the tank was contaminated with some sort of chemical that would do them harm?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

+1 for CO2.

I think it's time to ask Santa for a new drop checker.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i have a drop checker, but apparently the solution inside is off lol


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Do a large water change or two with the lights & CO2 off, then drip acclimate the fresh O2 rich water into the little guys.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yay or nay?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, that looks really good, man! Good job. I like it


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks! i am debating whether to keep the tenellus, its a little distracting because of its height and waviness.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ive trimmed the stargrass 3x already, and all the other stuff is finally starting to grow! im using a male RCS as a guinea pig for the water params and stuff, if he lives, in go 7 ember tetras

there has been a disaster though, the co2 tank went from near ful to 100% empty in 2 days, and im flat broke, so i have to ask my parents for a co2 refill, and if its a valve leak, im kind of screwed because i cant afford a new regulator+solenoid setup

pics w/ fish later.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd hardly call it a disaster 
Check for leaks with soapy water. The bubble will show you were the leak is.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well i cant, the tank is literalyl 100% empty 

and uhh, how can i catch my goddang fish from my brothers tank (i use as a holding tank), he hasnt trimmed it since january of 09, so i literally cannot catch my fish, and he wont trim the tank either.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

CO2 leak/dump into the tank would explain your fish issues last week.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well i mean i think the co2 canister was ok and full 2 days ago, i was purposefully running the co2 24/7, and when i put the fish in, i kind of forgot about the co2. i am actually adding fish now so the plants get co2, seeing how my diy isnt working for some reason...


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey that Simpsonichthys costai Formosa is really nice ... are they a schooling fish or best kept in pairs?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well they are a killifish, so im guessing they pair up, but i THINK they can form communities, not sure, not a big killi guy.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

awww a killie community


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lol i know right


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

total current fish stock:

12 ember tetras
3 otocinclus


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Where are the pics? LOL


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

none, suddenly my hygro araguaia and stargrass start to melt for no reason D:

might be too little nitrates but i dont have any more nitrates to add to the fert mix


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha your avatar is Avatar 

sorry to hear about the mystery melt of 2010


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yup, the avatar is avatar, mindblowing huh, lol

best movie of 2009 easily.

and yea, i think it maybe growing back though, i see new growths already. woo


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

and your location is Pandora :icon_cool :thumbsup: that was an amazing movie. 

wooo growing! :eek5:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

when it comes out, im for sure downloading it in 1080p bluray


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wtffffff, now one bush of my staurogyne lowgrow and 1 bush of my hygro araguaia start to melt, goddang it, what the heck is wrong wiht this tank.


----------



## Nskylinerb-25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice set up looks really good


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

whats your params dawg? check em all and get back to me.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

excuse the yellow water and disgusting appearance, but i wanted to know, do you think i should remove the echinodorus tenellus? it seems wayyyyyy out of place in this tank:










but on an up note, my xmas moss carpet is almost complete:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It all looks good to me bro.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

almost doesn't count haha joking it looking AMAZING... i wish i could get a tank to look like that with out spending a fortune on ferts and what not


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i didn't spend much at all on this, trade a lot of stufff, it will get you all the stuff for cheap! i made 8 sets of acrylic lily pipes to get my ADA replica stand, found deals on craigslist ffor a 2234 eheim for 35$ and bought all replica glassware instead of ADA stuff. oh and use dry DIY ferts, they are a TON cheaper


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

CL said:


> It all looks good to me bro.


ditto. if anything id ditch the starguone looking plant, it doesnt fit well with the needle like e. tenn but the tank looks pretty great man roud:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

a crude webcam update i stole from a wallpost on FB to my friend:










more later


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice tank!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

nature is amazing. my aquarium went from this










to this: in about 4-5 months:










disregard the major BGA problems.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Are you still having bga problems? lf you do send me a pm l can give you some tips on getting rid of it. looking good so far.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

That moss really grew alot!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea zoo, its crazy!

!shadow!: pm inbound haha


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude it looks like poo


Jk


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it does kinda actually haha. i let the moss grow wayyyyy too much. it choked a lot of my plants and killed them. and the bga did too, it killed my rotala pusilla and is on the way to killing my rotala araguaia and my staurogyne low grow


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there a Fissidens sp. you might try instead? IME Fissidens aren't nearly as invasive...


----------



## DeepDownAbove (Nov 16, 2009)

Very Lush. Once some more reds grow in it will be almost perfect


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

If you're still battling BGA give the tank a really good clean, turn the light off, up the filter outlet for maximum surface aggitation and wrap the tank in something like a duvet or bin liners so no light can get in. Don't peak for 3-4 days then lower the inlet, unwrap water change (I normally do 2x50% back to back) and increase your dosing of KNO3 and or increase your flow. Should work a charm.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> it does kinda actually haha. i let the moss grow wayyyyy too much. it choked a lot of my plants and killed them. and the bga did too, it killed my rotala pusilla and is on the way to killing my rotala araguaia and my staurogyne low grow


let it dominate :icon_twis


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

nice moss. looks great


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Keep us updated on how the bga is doing l'm interested in knowing.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so done with this POS tank. too many problems with too little time to care about or fix. It just doesn't give me pleasure to watch when i walk by, it's more like walking into a trash covered alley in my eyes. As soon as money or summer come around, I am doing a complete overhaul on this horrible, garbage layout.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

at least bga is almost gone :icon_cool


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l told you you could fix it, just takes some patience. Atleast now you know how to deal with it next time.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yea just a few pieces here and there left. i think im going to do a huge water change today to get rid of that dang color. drives me crazy.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

DO ITTTTTT! Don't give up man, the tank was looking great


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im actually trying to find some low tech plants because im phasing out co2 and putting less nutrients in. i havent used co2 in 2 weeks lol. stargrass, alternanthera, moss, rotala araguaia, and a little staurogyne survive.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

try doing a little trim that might help makes things look a bit better, not to mention some cha-ching you can earn on top of that on the S&S.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Tank is looking real nice! Very natural.


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*carbon*

Do you have any carbon in your filter?

I used a Zoomed 501 completely filled with activated carbon inside a cut-up nylon mesh.

Hooked it up right after a 50% water change. Got rid of the tinted water in hours.

The carpet def. needs a trim. I think this tank looks great though...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you can also use seachem purigen for the tint. it can filter out just about anything, and unlike carbon you can use it over and over.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> try doing a little trim that might help makes things look a bit better, not to mention some cha-ching you can earn on top of that on the S&S.


Yeah i shoould trim the branches, the carpet was actually recently trimmed :icon_lol: is just a bit unruly right now because i siphoned the dead leaves off of it so i kind of stirred it up. but the day for trimming is coming up fast. that moss grows fast!



MrJG said:


> Tank is looking real nice! Very natural.


thanks! means a lot!



benon said:


> Do you have any carbon in your filter?
> 
> I used a Zoomed 501 completely filled with activated carbon inside a cut-up nylon mesh.
> 
> ...


doesn't carbon also suck nutrients from the water? that's what i heard. 



@[email protected] said:


> you can also use seachem purigen for the tint. it can filter out just about anything, and unlike carbon you can use it over and over.


yep i have purigen, i just dont have any bleach so i cant clean it :hihi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

lol
u can get bleach at any store that sells home-cleaning products. home depot should have it.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i know, but i'm broke and my parents dont need it so they're not getting it lol


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

The fish didn't see me while they were eating, so i snapped some pics:


















I'm also proud to say that all 10 of my Ember tetras are still alive, and all 3 of my otos are too.

Getting a pair of Czech strain German Blue Rams soon. When those come, i'm removing the embers.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l'm not sure if you posted it or not before, but l wanted to know what you secured your moss to for your carpet? l love that first picture man, l knew it was going to be good if you didn't give up on it.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i actually didn't have any net or anything to secure it to so i tied it down to a whole bunch of rocks lol

and thanks!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

awesome tank dude!
very natural look to it, only the red clipping on the right (is that a ludwiga?) distracts me a bit.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it's alternanthera, but yeah, it's not there permanently, there's just an empty patch of AS there so i plant to regrow then transplant them to the right.

and thanks!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude, its looking great. Just change the water and its Amano quality


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks! i'm actually doing a water change as i type


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope oyu get tannins on your keyboard


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I put the purigen in, squeaky clean, almost too clean.

Anyway, I have been doing some research, and I am still very interested in making a biotope for GBRs. I won't be doing tannin stained water, BUT, i have been a lot of research on the interwebz on fish that could live in the same range as the GBR and i have concluded that Ruby Tetras (Axelrodia riesei) and Corydoras Habrosus are likely candidates to be found the same area. GBR are found throughout the Los Llanos plains in Columbia and Venezuela and also the Orinoco delta. The Los Llanos is a huge wetland that is a floodplain for both the huge Rio Orinoco and it's runoff rivers. I have studied Ruby Tetras range: The Rio Meta basin in Colombia and Googled and discovered on the Spanish Wikipedia that the Rio Meta drains to the Los Llanos in Colombia, creating a POSSIBLE scenario in which the GBR and Ruby Tetras coexist. Here is the quote from the article " It flows east-northeastward across the Llanos Orientales plains of Colombia through an ancient fault." And here is a map of the Los Llanos:










As the case of the ruby tetras was, i did a lot of research on Corydoras habrosus, and that research brought me to the conclusion that they as well live definately in the Los Llanos, widely. I am not sure as to whether or not they live with the GBRs as well because of their differing temperature range but I can't know for sure. The specifically "Araguaian" plants have been weeded out of my tank and switched to plants found widely thoughout South America, such as Myriophyllum mattogrossense. Although in much of the Llanos, substrate is just plain sand with a little plant life, i thought i may as well wing it and hope that there are plants. My tank is too small to accommodate both the Ruby Tetras and Corydoras habrosus together with the GBR, so i will have to come to a decision as to which i will keep. Habrosus are cool bottom dwellers that school very tightly with one another and Ruby Tetras are good middle swimmers, much like my Ember tetras now. I will still have the risk i had with the Embers though, the Rubies and Habrosus could quite possibly eat any fry that my GBR produce.

Here is the Ruby Tetra:








and the Habrosus:









A large deciding factor could be a matter of how shy each is. I cannot stand another fish species that is as timid as my current embers. I'd like the see the fish i spend money for.

Anyone have any input on the decision between the two fish? Any help would be helpful!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l find it neat you're doing a gbr biotope. l've always been in love with rams and l'm definately going to keep an eye out on this journal to see what plans you have in store. As far as your choice in fish it's a tough one. l like the ember tetras bright red coloration but at the same time the habrosus are good bottom dwellers if you decide to go with a sand substrate.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well the actually aquascape is staying the same, so i'm keeping my moss carpet, so the habrosus will not suffer damaged barbels. But i also and at a hard decision point because i'd like the try a small corydoras spp. i've tried MANY tetra species and from my experience, they can become a bit boring in such a small tank. I know for a fact Rams don't get boring, but with habrosus i'm not so sure. In fact i'm not completely sure if rubies are boring as well, maybe they're different from other tetras.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you dont need to worry about the tetras or corys eating the fry. the parents are VERY protective of the clutch. my GBRs were having no trouble keeping full-grown boesemani rainbows away.

however, if something spooks them (a person consistantly near the tank for instance). something they know they cant protect the fry against, they eat the fry. its what happened with my GBR pair.
thats why most people remove the fry and rear them seperately.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Go for the Habrosus, I have some in my 75 gal and they are awesome, almost always swim with a buddy and about every 30ish minutes rush up the side of the glass to breath. The corys are probably smaller then youd think theyd be. Get at least 5.
Big fan of your tank btw. +1 on the mossy carpet and the awesome overhang you have.
Good luck with your fish choosing,
And have fun with it,
Your pal,


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> you dont need to worry about the tetras or corys eating the fry. the parents are VERY protective of the clutch. my GBRs were having no trouble keeping full-grown boesemani rainbows away.
> 
> however, if something spooks them (a person consistantly near the tank for instance). something they know they cant protect the fry against, they eat the fry. its what happened with my GBR pair.
> thats why most people remove the fry and rear them seperately.


the rams are supposed to come next week, it's exciting haha. well i guess i dont have to worry about the fry much xD



pianofish said:


> Go for the Habrosus, I have some in my 75 gal and they are awesome, almost always swim with a buddy and about every 30ish minutes rush up the side of the glass to breath. The corys are probably smaller then youd think theyd be. Get at least 5.
> Big fan of your tank btw. +1 on the mossy carpet and the awesome overhang you have.
> Good luck with your fish choosing,
> And have fun with it,
> Your pal,


lol thanks!

and it's a very hard decision to me  

do the habrosus swim in the mid section much or only at the bottom?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I may have to rule habrosus out  apparently they need at least a 2" clearance for gulping air. i have an open top tank, so when they go for a breath they may jump out unintentionally.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

my rams came! the seller also gave me a free clown plec and a free cory sp. i dont know what to do with em. i just realized that there is a bald rock at the back of the tank, and now the rams hang out there, not coming out, at least not for now. but i'm not too concerned.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> I may have to rule habrosus out  apparently they need at least a 2" clearance for gulping air. i have an open top tank, so when they go for a breath they may jump out unintentionally.


That's going to be true of any Cory species.

The Ruby tetras I got from Invertz Factory are always running to the front of my tank any time I walk by begging for food, so aren't shy at all. They do tend to just "hover" in spots and then dart forward rather than school constantly like most other tetras, though. IDK if that's "boring" or not?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Are those rocks still in there?
This tank is awesome, I know I already said it once, but I really like that overhang.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> That's going to be true of any Cory species.
> 
> The Ruby tetras I got from Invertz Factory are always running to the front of my tank any time I walk by begging for food, so aren't shy at all. They do tend to just "hover" in spots and then dart forward rather than school constantly like most other tetras, though. IDK if that's "boring" or not?


well no, that's not boring, it's just mine NEVER come out except when i feed, and even then when i feed and they see someone or something move in my house, they dart straight back to the back of the tank.



VincentK said:


> Are those rocks still in there?
> This tank is awesome, I know I already said it once, but I really like that overhang.


yup the rocks are in there! thanks!



could water parameters cause fish to hide?

because i rarely check my params, and when i did yesterday, everything if fine but pH, pH is at 7.4 so it's a little high for all my fish. 

any comments? any ideas how to lower the pH without using chemicals or peat? peat makes the water too tea colored.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just do more water changes, that should keep your parameters in line with your tap water.

Good chance your rocks are leeching, raising hardness and pH.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Just do more water changes, that should keep your parameters in line with your tap water.
> 
> Good chance your rocks are leeching, raising hardness and pH.


well actually the tap water is the problem. the tap water in the east bay area in CA is over 8.0. not very good for fish keeping at all. quite frustrating :hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

my rams are very odd. the male is very beautiful and so is the female, however they have an odd relationship. the male is constantly showing aggression and chases the female during the day, her rear fin is even torn and she often loses color from it. however at night, they go the whole night almost holding "hands", not moving, not displaying any conflict whatsoever. but either way, i need to find a way to cut down on the daytime aggression of the male. any suggestions?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

bump, any ideas? she's a really beautiful girl and i don't want her to die from stress.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

rams dug a nest by the heater and have colored up tons. temperature is at 81-82. they may breed soon.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

fishman9809 said:


> rams dug a nest by the heater and have colored up tons. temperature is at 81-82. they may breed soon.


:drool: PICS OF NEST!!! :icon_mrgr


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i can't really take a pic of it because the tank is right up against the wall, but i got a couple pics of the fish:

male:










female:










they are F4 from Czech Republic.

BTW what are some good chemicals to lower pH? my pH is 7.6 and oak leaves just aren't cutting it.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

fishman9809 said:


> BTW what are some good chemicals to lower pH? my pH is 7.6 and oak leaves just aren't cutting it.



It may not be the best idea to use chemicals; most pH altering chemicals are phosphate buffers and will pretty much ruin your plants, not to mention that the pH change could disrupt any fauna in the tank. Maybe try co2? I know tetra puts out some tannin's in a bottle thing, might not be the best for the yellow water though... Great tank by the way.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i think you've got the male/female backwards there.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Why do you say that? The Female has a pink stomach and the male seems to have more coloring.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep caton's right, the pink belly is always on the female and not on the male.

I'm out of Co2 and I can't use peat because it makes my tank brown and it's ugly hehehe

i know seachem has a great chemical to lower ph that doesn't mess with the tank. it's discus buffer. i've used it before but it, like most chemicals, doesn't keep the pH down and it will eventually go back up.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

You dont want to try and mess with your pH to much, a steady pH is better than a 'low most of the time but sometimes goes up, and then I use chemicals to get it back down' pH


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Leave your water params alone. Fluctuations are a great way to kill fish. Adding products to alter your pH usually does not end well. Since those are CB Rams they should be fine with your water.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Caton said:


> You dont want to try and mess with your pH to much, a steady pH is better than a 'low most of the time but sometimes goes up, and then I use chemicals to get it back down' pH





lauraleellbp said:


> Leave your water params alone. Fluctuations are a great way to kill fish. Adding products to alter your pH usually does not end well. Since those are CB Rams they should be fine with your water.


the fish are fine, but they won't breed in the water


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Since the tank is only about 18 gallons, it might be best not to have fry 

In that size tank I would probably stick with the rams and not to many other fish, maybe 6 small form of tetra, endlers, or something else of the sort.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

well i was going to set up a small 10g to raise the fry in, i wouldn't raise the fry in there.

i am thinking about buying 4 more 3w CREE XR-E P4's to add on to my 6 I already have so i can build an LED fixture for this tank. Hopefully 10 LEDs at 110 lumens per LED will be enough to sustain the tank.

EDIT: Turns out the buckpuck i have can only drive up to 6 3w LEDs, so hopefully about 480-600lumens will be enough. HAHA, yeah right.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

10g wouldn't be suitable to raise the fry unless you have a 29g+ tank for grow-out.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

mehhh, fudge it then  i'll just keep it the way it is


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

my female ram seems to be sick, but i'm not entirely sure with what. she seems to have swollen gills and puffed up lips. her gills are not red, but they are swollen. She also tends to hang out at the top of the tank, almost touching the surface, which makes me further think it is a sickness having to do with the gills. she is still quite active and travels to the bottom of the tank a lot and almost never leaves the male's side, but i'm not sure. any idea what the problem might be? here are some pics of the female for reference:


























and a glamor shot of the awesome male  :


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

my tank is so natural that i even have algae


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Should've run CO2 and probably ferts too with that light on there.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry I'm not a wealthy oil lord from Kentucky


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> Sorry I'm not a wealthy oil lord from Kentucky


hmm. Maybe I should drill a well. I thought we only had coal.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i never said that there was oil in kentucky  i said i'm not a wealthy oil lord FROM kentucky. maybe you should stop talking about coal and oil  doesn't lead anywhere good. ok?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm. Okay..?


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep, it's here now: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...rwater-biotope-17-gallon-ada.html#post1155881


----------

